# August trip - New Zealand, Chile, or Argentina?



## nooboarder (Feb 26, 2013)

Where would you go for an August snowboarding trip? What do you think 2 weeks would cost coming from CA? Trying to scope out different resorts, places to stay, budgets, and also think about activities for my non-snowboard obsessed fiance. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

NZ is the adventure sport capital of the world.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

NZ for sure. It's on my visit list, not necessarily my snowboard list but I'm sure I'll do it while here....


----------



## fairgame (Jul 2, 2010)

I hit Chile last August and it was pretty awesome. Snow wasn't as good as it could have been, but the size of the mountains we rode were huge. 
I just saw this list this morning "7 places to ski before you die" and Las Lenas in Argentina is #2....something to consider, perhaps.

7 Places You Need to Ski Before You Die - Unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## Lady (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm from Argentina and I put some info about argentinian snow resorts in this thread: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/showthread.php?t=53059


----------



## zed (May 21, 2013)

Chile, but it's expensive and a bit of a mission to get there. NZ is good, I boarded in Queenstown & Wanaka + heliboarding and it was great. But we had heaps of snow, the best they'd had in 14 years or something. Some places are still OK with shit snow, but I think NZ would suck if there wasn't much snow.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Chile hasn't had good snow for a few years now. Hoping this season breaks the pattern.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Get over here to NZ, Queenstown/Wanaka, you will not regret it, flights will not be cheap, book places to stay early and it isn't too bad, Beers will cost you a few extra bucks I'm sure..... But well worth it!!


----------



## Anaru (May 15, 2013)

NZ!! me and mates make the trip across the ditch (from aus) back to my home land every yr. This yr bein the first we haven't booked a trip.

South island is better then north but it is so much more expensive in queenstown then up north.

For Aussies it's cheaper to fly to Nz for 10 days including flights accom and passes then it is to stay at perisher or thredbo in nsw.


----------



## vilobao (May 28, 2013)

I'm from Brazil and going to Chile on August 1st.. Snow predictions for this year are positive! I would consider... there are a few great options like: Valle Nevado (where im going), Las Leñas, Chapelco and Portillo.


----------



## Zenhugh (Dec 25, 2012)

NZ is a great place just to visit generally and in August there is usually a plentiful supply of the white stuff. If you are taking your Fiance then Queenstown is the place to stay as there is heaps to keep her occupied with whilst you hit the mountains. You have 4 resorts with 1 and a half hours drive. Note that there is no on mountain accom so either a hire car or catch a bus is the way up the slopes. Breathtaking scenery however so not a problem. You can also do plenty of other adrenaline fueled activities there. They also have heliskining, snowkating and splitboarding tours from Wanaka and Queenstown.
I have heard good things about Chile and would like to try sometime but it is expensive for me to get there both from Russia or from Australia when I'm there.


----------

